# Codex: Chaos Space Marines 'no longer available' on GW site.



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Possibly jumping the gun here, but as in the title - C:CSM is 'no longer available' on GW's Site.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Codex-Chaos-Space-Marines-EN

'No longer available' is, to me, significantly different to 'out of stock'.

Does anyone have any information on this? Or is this just poor wording on GW's part?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking on the USA site it shows up normally.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Being replaced with "40K: Age of Simon".....?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Being replaced with "40K: Age of Simon".....?


first Mavis, now Simon  
who knows what happened. would be nice to the see more deamonkin codexes coming tho.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Tawa said:


> Being replaced with "40K: Age of Simon".....?


I can second this. I've beard this as well. However, I put it off as a rumor.

Makes sense now, however if the US site has it available, who knows.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I have read sites like this http://natfka.blogspot.ca/2015/04/release-schedule-for-rest-of-2015.html and some other rumour sites saying that a C:CSM is in the pipe for August. I would not be surprised to see it, or another daemonkind book. Maybe Tzeentch or Nurgle I hope...

Or it is indeed just out of stock for now........hope not though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos Sigmarines incoming.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rumors state there will be a LOT of chaos coming up, seguing into 40k with a bunch of Tzeentch stuff.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I only noticed because I am starting a new chaos army and wanted to get the book.

Currently sat on a squad of dudes and Kranon from Dark Vengeance. If there's rumours of releases.. I guess I should just wait before I pick up anything else outside of a Helbrute?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The codex is sold out and no longer available in Denmark as well - The plot thickens!

On another note, I do hope this little sliver of hope turns out to be something real. Otherwise the 13th Black Crusade will be a bit... faster than anticipated:
_
"And so it was that Abaddon the Despoiler launched his largest assault on Terra and began the culmination of the prophesized 13th Black Crusade. Countless Chaos Space Marines, Daemon Engines and the combined might of all the traitor legions assaulted Terra in one fell swoop that would see the planet conquered once and for all and do what Horus never could; Bring the Golden Throne to its knees.

The Ultramarines look up at the legions assaulting through the skies. A sergeant put out his cigar, turned around to his squad and said "Time to put up the gravcannons." 

And thus ended the 13th Black Crusade - The Ultramarines even made it to lunch. Today was meatloaf. It was a good day.

The end."_


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

it's still available on the Australian site as well. they probably won't pull it until a week before they release it. well that's what they have done with every release here in Oz so far


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

"And so it was that Abaddon the Despoiler launched his largest assault on Terra and began the culmination of the prophesized 13th Black Crusade. Countless Chaos Space Marines, Daemon Engines and the combined might of all the traitor legions assaulted Terra in one fell swoop that would see the planet conquered once and for all and do what Horus never could; Bring the Golden Throne to its knees.

The Ultramarines look up at the legions assaulting through the skies. A sergeant put out his cigar, turned around to his squad and said "Time to put up the gravcannons." 

And thus ended the 13th Black Crusade - The Ultramarines even made it to lunch. Today was meatloaf. It was a good day.

The end."

Haha
Calgar: "You guys want some meatloaf? TIGURIUS THE MEATLOAF!!!!! @&%$!!!!!. I never know what he is doing back there..."

I just envisioned the Will Ferrell in power armour yelling for meatloaf......oh god


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I will never be able to look at a Calgar model the same way.
But here's hoping for a new codex.


----------



## lastaly (May 11, 2014)

Only available with the soft cover in France (same thing for Tyranids)

Chaos Space Marines NEED a new codex (it's the 1st codex from 6th edition), that could be very good if it happens


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

40k chaos need some luvvins this month. Please let the rumors be true and CSM get a new codex soon!:wild:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

It would be great to get a new codex, but unfortunately it will probably be lacklustre and poor, same as any c:sm codex after 3rd ed.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Codex is perfectly available in Canada. Best of luck to CSM players though, despite some of the toughest opponents in my group playing armies out of that Codex I've heard enough chirping that it needs an update.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I look forward to seeing how they find new and inventive ways of making chaos marines painfully mediocre.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> I look forward to seeing how they find new and inventive ways of making chaos marines painfully mediocre.


Yeah, they never seem to have a shortage of ideas when it comes to that.

I'm also still waiting for that chaos droppod...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> "And so it was that Abaddon the Despoiler launched his largest assault on Terra and began the culmination of the prophesized 13th Black Crusade. Countless Chaos Space Marines, Daemon Engines and the combined might of all the traitor legions assaulted Terra in one fell swoop that would see the planet conquered once and for all and do what Horus never could; Bring the Golden Throne to its knees.
> 
> The Ultramarines look up at the legions assaulting through the skies. A sergeant put out his cigar, turned around to his squad and said "Time to put up the gravcannons."
> 
> ...


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Tawa said:


>


hahaha


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Chaos month begineth.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope if it is a new codex, that it makes Chaos stupid cheap and overpowered. Then I can maniacally cackle while I steamroll people with minimal effort.

Not really though...that would be lame. I just hope we get more options I guess. Drop pods and a razorback type vehicle would be cool.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Tugger said:


> I hope if it is a new codex, that it makes Chaos stupid cheap and overpowered. Then I can maniacally cackle while I steamroll people with minimal effort.
> 
> Not really though...that would be lame. I just hope we get more options I guess. Drop pods and a razorback type vehicle would be cool.


I'd settle garden variety codex creep instead of, "cool kind-of, but actually disappointing."


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

For the next release of the CSM Codex, let's hope :

- More efficient (or cheaper) Warp Talons and Possessed (closer to the fluff provided, in any case),
- Dark Apostles with access to Daemonology (Malefic),
- Chaos Icons cost varying according to the number of models into the squads,
- Daemonic Possession giving the Daemon trait to the vehicles concerned,
- More transport options (12 models into LandRaider, Drop Pod, ...),
- Marked models with the Daemon trait considered as "Daemon of ..." the related God. 

- And probably the most important, regarding the current rules : specific Detachments and Formations (hopefully based upon the Traitor Legions tactics).

I would however be happy with any new version, but would prefer a better one in a few months than a sooner one too light to make a real difference (like BL or CS supplements)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I want them to figure out _what Chaos do_, and then write a book around that. At the moment they're kinda the combat Marines, so Space Wolves without ATSKNF or Thunderwolves, and kinda the anti-infantry shooting Marines, so like Dark Angels but in a different way, and the kinda foot horde Marines so like Black Templars without the means to get across the table or the BT support/buff units. It's the same reason that Tyranids as an overall Codex are kinda shitty - they don't really have a thing they're good at (well, they do, but it's 'Flying Monstrous Creature cover save abuse with torrent str6' and it's a very niche build).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

While it might be epically complex, I always thought it would be cool to see marks effect certain models/units, and not just apply an overall special rule (they could do that too)


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Like above, I hope for making Warp Talons useful and cheep enough to use. Also same with Mutilators. It would be nice if they got proper drop pods, but don't think that is gunna happen.
Defiler actually having the large price drop it needs to at least make it a viable alternative to a Soul Grinder / Plague Hulk.
It might be nice to see a Codex that has a Chapter Tactics type of system in it. But it could be as simple as Heresy Legion and Post-Heresy Legion & Recently Turned.

Heresy would have access to the older gear but not the newer stuff. So would have access to the more extreme ends of the corrupted, so obliterators, mutilators, Warp Talons and all forms of Legions.

Post-Heresy would have the majority of stuff, but none of the extremes.

Recently Turned could have ATSKNF, Terminators with Stormshields and be Chaos, but no Oblits, Mutilators, Talons, Forge/Maulerfiends, and stuff. But can still have limited numbers of marks.

Not sure how it would work, and not really got the best idea of what would and would not be in each.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> It would be nice if they got proper drop pods, but don't think that is gunna happen.
> 
> It might be nice to see a Codex that has a Chapter Tactics type of system in it. But it could be as simple as Heresy Legion and Post-Heresy Legion & Recently Turned.
> 
> Recently Turned could have ATSKNF, Terminators with Stormshields and be Chaos, but no Oblits, Mutilators, Talons, Forge/Maulerfiends, and stuff. But can still have limited numbers of marks.


So... you want them to be Space Marines, but with Autocannons instead of Assault Cannons?

This is what bugs me. As it stands, Chaos are kind of a shittier version of Loyalists, but they _shouldn't be anything like Loyalists_ because you end up with overlap and frankly, they've pretty much nailed what each Chapter of loyalists is supposed to do even if they haven't represented it perfectly in the rules. Chaos _shouldn't_ have Drop Pods, they _shouldn't_ have Chapter Tactics, they _shouldn't_ get Attack Bikes and Land Speeders and Special Issue Ammunition. They need their own shit that is good (make the Forgefiend and Defiler better for a start), rather than copying Marines. If they copy Marines, then either Marines will end up being shitty Chaos or Chaos will end up being shitty Marines.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> If they copy Marines, then either Marines will end up being shitty Chaos or Chaos will end up being shitty Marines.


Bam.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

We don't need a revolution. Just an adaptation to the current ruleset and principles, through small changes in units (traits, equipment or cost), a slightly closer link with Daemons and ... Detachments/Formations. 

CSM are halfway between SM and Daemons. It's natural to have the same profiles and (older versions of) equipment (even if, fluffy speaking, recently corrupted SM would not trade their stuff for older one).

We don't have ATSKNF, but VOTLW and may become (easily, but still expensive) Fearless. We have Daemonforge Engines (but not Dark Mechanicus), cultists (but no corrupted AM units) and close relationship with our battle brothers : the Chaos Daemons and Gods (marks, icons, possession, cult troops, ...).

These are our assets. They must be strenghtened, not changed. And, if we don't want SM Tactics, we still need the fluffy touch and specificities of the original Traitor Legions (I'm more and more convinced that Detachments/Formations are the key to that, i.e. the best way to integrate them into the current W40K version).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> So... you want them to be Space Marines, but with Autocannons instead of Assault Cannons?
> 
> This is what bugs me. As it stands, Chaos are kind of a shittier version of Loyalists, but they _shouldn't be anything like Loyalists_ because you end up with overlap and frankly, they've pretty much nailed what each Chapter of loyalists is supposed to do even if they haven't represented it perfectly in the rules. Chaos _shouldn't_ have Drop Pods, they _shouldn't_ have Chapter Tactics, they _shouldn't_ get Attack Bikes and Land Speeders and Special Issue Ammunition. They need their own shit that is good (make the Forgefiend and Defiler better for a start), rather than copying Marines. If they copy Marines, then either Marines will end up being shitty Chaos or Chaos will end up being shitty Marines.


Finally! A sensible Chaos player!

This is what is needed instead of constant calls to bring back 3.5.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to mention that Chaos has pretty limited post-heresy tech. A lot of their tech post heresy comes from the Dark Mech, so it wouldn't, and shouldn't mirror astartes tech and tactics of the 41st millennium.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a while pile of "agree" here next to me and I'm handing it out to many of the posters in this thread. 

(Some for you and you and you and you and . . . )

Chaos should be weird and different, full of arcane powers. Daemon engines and mutants and twisted marines in baroque armour. Chaos shouldn't really need drop pods, they should have teleportation or summoning. Chaos tanks should look like imperial tanks but function differently. Etc. etc.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Still available in Australia.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

In case anyone hadn't noticed - an lot of the CSM range is now not on the GW website.

Nearly all the plastic kits are gone, leaving only the resin units (mostly). This a last ditch clear out of shitty stock by GW?

So long 1998 Abaddon. You were never a good model anyway.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Orochi said:


> So long 1998 Abaddon. You were never a good model anyway.


I disagree. Abaddon was state of the art in '98!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I disagree. Abaddon was state of the art in '98!


Next to Ahriman, he wasn't!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Everything including the armless one are still available in on the U.S. site.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

everything chaos, besides the Codex is still available in the Netherlands


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> In case anyone hadn't noticed - an lot of the CSM range is now not on the GW website.
> 
> Nearly all the plastic kits are gone, leaving only the resin units (mostly). This a last ditch clear out of shitty stock by GW?
> 
> So long 1998 Abaddon. You were never a good model anyway.


Everything is still their on the UK site where are you looking ?


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Yea. Same with in Canada. All of it is still available.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, that is strange.

All the plastic kits weren't on the site and the amount of items in the 'Chaos Space Marine' tab dropped to 47. I've just looked again and they have all returned and it has gone back up to '90'.

Perhaps I just caught them at a reshuffle moment?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Website editing is a thing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rumours of a Tzneetch Chaos Space Marine Sorcerer clampack are circulating after all this Khorne stuff is done.

Also, word of a new Bloodthirster later in the month as well, and a plastic Lord of Change after that.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't we get a new BT around a year ago?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

The "Big Khorne Thing" was rumoured as a big character BloodThirster (so maybe Scarbrand). But the other rumours of the big thing being that Khorne tower / Castle seem more likely. Though there was talk of a new duel kit daemon engine that was either
A) A big landraider type thing with some shiney extra Khorney stuff on it such as giving some bonuses on guys charging out. Like +3 attacks for rage rather than 2 and +2 strength on furious charge. Though exchanging the big guns for extra room inside and having a skull cannon type of weapon being the bonus giver.
B) was some kind of doomsday blood cannon that again gave bonuses to khorne units if they get in to combat with things hit by the large template (maybe apoc / mega blast). BUT the damaging effect being limited to the small or large blast size. So the middle gets exploded and lumps of those things in the middle flying outward enrage the Khorne guys or of course freak out the enemy.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

khorne tower/castle is confirmed.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Ravion said:


> khorne tower/castle is confirmed.


Link?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Link?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.spikeybits.com/2015/08/confirmed-new-gw-releases-big-tease-for-next-week.html


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

here's some more pics of the tower/castle......

http://www.spikeybits.com/2015/08/new-khorne-fortress-releases-confirmed.html


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It looks cool but I'm sure it will be insanely expensive. 

Likely only purchasible with severed heads.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> I'm sure it will be insanely expensive.


Cuz, you know, GW creates stuff then sells it for cheap :laugh:

I imagine this will be like the Bastion, where a dozen of them can make the coolest thing ever but one costs $50 and looks dumb by itself....though even as I type that nothing could look as lame as the Bastion and the Khorne palace of skulls looks pretty wicked. I think it has to do with the amount of skulls. We sure don't have enough skulls yet.

EDIT: That last sentence sounds a lot more sarcastic than I meant it, I do like the skulls but we could basically rename it Skulls Workshop at this release.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Cuz, you know, GW creates stuff then sells it for cheap :laugh:
> 
> I imagine this will be like the Bastion, where a dozen of them can make the coolest thing ever but one costs $50 and looks dumb by itself....though even as I type that nothing could look as lame as the Bastion and the Khorne palace of skulls looks pretty wicked. I think it has to do with the amount of skulls. We sure don't have enough skulls yet.


AND to make things even more expensive they're selling a rulebook for the stronghold. OH JOY! 50 more bucks down the drain in addition to whatever else I got to pay to make the entire fortress.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The proof is in the pudding for pricing:










However, there's a lot of kits for this building option. Likely means much variance!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So . . . It's about $350 to buy 1 of each piece and the accompanying book. 

Uh huh.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

How is GW even approachable to new players nowadays?!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Orochi said:


> How is GW even approachable to new players nowadays?!


Maybe it's not and they're just mining the wallets of the kids of the 1%ers?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Maybe it's not and they're just mining the wallets of the kids of the 1%ers?


ding ding ding!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> ding ding ding!


Oh oh oh, did I win? 
What did I win?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> What did I win?


The right to spend all your monies at Skulls Workshop! WOOOOO-YEAAH :laugh:

You too can dance in a triangle of skulls and have your own skull party!










(not sure if this image has made it onto this thread yet, sorry if it's a repost. it really does look bad ass.)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, that's like a big Khornate piggy bank.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A skull in the hand is worth two in the bloodbath.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

And it's all yours for 30% of your yearly wage... forever.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Orochi said:


> How is GW even approachable to new players nowadays?!





Kreuger said:


> Maybe it's not and they're just mining the wallets of the kids of the 1%ers?


Or they have seperate target groups: Existing players who have a good chunk of their armies and wages - Followed by new players who can start Sigma with 5 models.

It's not unheard of to have seperate target groups. You cannot expect the entire productline to be targeted only *one* target group. Sigma has made it easier than ever to start the hobby - Buildings like this is obviously not for those just starting out. It's for the advanced players, gaming clubs and other shenanigans.

I have a gut feeling that if they only pushed out models, then they would get flakk for only catering to new players. I think it's great they cater to both - Then there's something for both the guys who have been in the hobby for years and those just starting out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Man, that's like a big Khornate piggy bank.


Someone should re-edit Mary Poppins with a cgi skull keep replacing the bank


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Orochi said:


> How is GW even approachable to new players nowadays?!


AoS. :drinks:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It's because they have to republish it sans Slaanesh. They've already killed Slaanesh in Fantasy, now they're going to finish the task. Poor, poor god of porn.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

...who needs a sex god when you have so many skulls?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

You can't sex with a sk....oh...wait....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> You can't sex with a sk....oh...wait....


In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only....

Did ya have to google it?? :laugh:



I'm sorry that I apparently can't take this thread seriously any more. No regrets though :smoke:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

ntaw said:


> In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only....


My mistake. I thought it was, "In the grim darkness of the far future, there are only whores"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> It's because they have to republish it sans Slaanesh. They've already killed Slaanesh in Fantasy, now they're going to finish the task. Poor, poor god of porn.


Sorry, what!? :shok:




Kharn The Complainer said:


> You can't sex with a sk....oh...wait....


Believe me, you can. :crazy:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

He is not dead in AoS, he has been dethroned and is missing/being searched for by his followers.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Stuff on bols or spikeybits. Supposed confirm from a manager in UK. Of course pinch of salt and all that. But rumours of a daemon engine fit well with them churning out AOS and the October window 19-20th is spot on for this new HH game as that is Warhammer 40K weekend with exclusive gubbins and needing a ticket at GWHQ

- CSM Codex coming before the end of the year.

– New CS Daemon Engine End of September (@ £35)

– Corroboration of Tau this year

– Corroboration of Plastic Horus Heresy October


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

They just can't "remove" Slaanesh from W40K. A whole part of the fluff should disappear with it (the Fall of the Eldars, the Eye of Terror, the Emperor's Children corruption, ...).

I hope that AoS and W40K will go separate ways on that matter.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

alt-f4 said:


> They just can't "remove" Slaanesh from W40K. A whole part of the fluff should disappear with it (the Fall of the Eldars, the Eye of Terror, the Emperor's Children corruption, ...).
> 
> I hope that AoS and W40K will go separate ways on that matter.


Hopefully, GW uses AoS as the younger audience entry point and 40k as the more adult game. But based on the rumors out there I would eventually expect a much larger shift in 40k.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

alt-f4 said:


> They just can't "remove" Slaanesh from W40K. A whole part of the fluff should disappear with it (the Fall of the Eldars, the Eye of Terror, the Emperor's Children corruption, ...).
> 
> I hope that AoS and W40K will go separate ways on that matter.




Some speculation which I've seen online is that the Harlequins have found a way to destroy Slaanesh by reviving some Eldar gods. The Laughing God I assume.
Supposedly there are hints to it in certain codices and black library publications.

http://www.spikeybits.com/2015/02/harlequin-end-times-more-clues-to-40ks-end.html

Have a read. It's all speculation of course. But with GW doing some interesting things in Fantasy (wiping out Lizardmen was a shock) who knows what they'll do in 40k?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> wiping out Lizardmen was a shock


Uh.....bill?

Lizardmen Warscrolls Compendium

Lizardmen models

I'm confused. Did they get mowed down in the story line that I haven't followed at all?

It would be a sad day if the powers that be decide they can no longer create boobular daemons because they're trying to get younger people into the hobby. They should just give the daemonettes skull bras. Problem solved!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Uh.....bill?
> 
> Lizardmen Warscrolls Compendium
> 
> ...



Sorry, I should have specified. They get blown up in the fluff. 

1d4chan has a nice TLDR summary of what happens.
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times#Lizardmen
But then, I guess in EoT *EVERYONE DIES!* So the lizardmen are not really special.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also let's not forget that Archaon is back as the main antagonist in AoS. A. Individual chaos gods will take a back seat to THAT BAMF, and B. He is an amalgam of the four chaos gods, while keeping them at bay at the same time, they can't retain that fluff AND ditch Slaanesh. 

But in the first AoS rulebook, it does include Slaanesh fluff, and a write up about a band of followers seeking out where he disappeared to, so I'd wager that comes up as a campaign later. Slaanesh was probably chosen since as far as the ET campaign went, Slaanesh had the least involvement.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe Archaon will have to now seek the blessing of the Great Horned Rat to fix / empower himself after taking his whooping from the previous world.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Sorry, I should have specified. They get blown up in the fluff.
> 
> 1d4chan has a nice TLDR summary of what happens.
> http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times#Lizardmen
> But then, I guess in EoT *EVERYONE DIES!* So the lizardmen are not really special.


actualy a whole lot of lizardmen go off "into the stars"/the warp/wherever. in their "templeships" and their current whereabouts are currently unknown. 

but HEY who cares about details I gues.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

didn't think this warranted a new thread but just read this over on Spikey Bits and thought I would share

Whew boy there is something extra spicy going around rumor wise today. Is aChaos Space Marine codex in our future??? Come see!

*via B&C’s TheHairySorcerer20 9-2-2015*
_we are getting a chaos marine dex soon.. Very soon indeed. AND we may or may not be getting a sorcerer conclave formation







Nothing better than throwing out 3 powers a turn at +1 strength for every sorcerer in the formation.. *Cough* _
… It’s coming though. ITS FINALLY COMING!!​ and…
*via B&C’s SlaveToDarkness 9-2-2015*
Aahhhhh after I have done a bit of digging with a few people I have found out a few things…
Some I cant say until I hear back from someone else (I dont want to look like a complete muppet) but I can say one thing, we ARE getting a dex, but not sure if its gonna be before or after Tau at the moment. *But its done*, not heard anything about new minis though (but then again I didnt ask). The person I am waiting to hear back from I trust 100% and its not the local GW manager.
Just be patient guys, and if the other things I am waiting on turn out to be legit then you get to be happy smug bastards
…
Don’t mind saying who my source is, I have a cousin who is an ex GW sculptor who still talks to people at the design studio, I’m not naming names though as I don’t wanna cause any grief for people involved, and I’m not gonna push for info on every race, I only asked about Chaos because that’s all I am interested in, couldn’t care less about anything else








If one of the things I am waiting to hear back on turns out to be true then I will be happy, though it’s something I have hinted at a few times now and again for a few months now, though it was something that GW were thinking of doing, if they are then I will spill the beans.​


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Shame +1S on Psy powers is cack in comparison to the space marine casting on 2+ or 3+. Mostly due to the fact that most spell schools have maybe 2 S based spells. Outside of Biomancy having a S5 smite, most would be a negligable gain. This is unless they change the Chaos powers. But with telepath being the go to school it looks to me as a rubbish buff that will go unused.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> But with telepath being the go to school it looks to me as a rubbish buff that will go unused.


I could see Ahriman having boatloads of Witchfires, perhaps with a reworked Black Staff to let him cast on 3+ or something, taking advantage of that, but that's just a theoretical possible, not too much a thing...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, such a formation could easily become incredibly good as well. All you need to do is give CSM the CD Tzeentch lore and Flickering Fire will start melting Land Raiders...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like this sorcery conclave might lend itself to the rumours that we are seeing a new Tzneetch sorcerer model within the Chaos release coming up.


----------

